# Solved: ASUS K55A help



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

Laptop will boot to the BIOS screen and that is it. 
It did boot to a "Reboot and Select proper Boot Device or insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key_" when I changed the boot config from Launch fast boot to launch CSM and also disabled Secure boot Control.
I cant figure out what to do next, I also swapped out the hard drive to see what would happen. 
Its a windows 8 system with a BIOS version 2132.I14N550.007
Any help would be great.
Thanks

Let me know if and what other info is needed


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If that laptop came with Windows 8 pre-installed then it is installed to a UEFI firmware system with a hard disk partitioned GPT
By changing to CSM - Compatibility Support Module all you do is then allow the computer to boot from a medium that is not UEFI and GPT requiring.
For example it will then boot from a memtest CD.


It achieves nothing insofar as relates to the original problem of it failing to boot from the original hard disk with Windows 8 installed, where on a GPT disc it actually boots from a FAT partition, named on many 
OEM computers Windows Boot manager


Please explain a little further what you mean by swapped out the hard drive - swapped it to what please.


Did the Asus come with Windows 8 pre-installed and what backups do you have and what if any discs were supplied with the Asus.
Have you created any repair/recovery discs


----------



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

Widows 8 did come pre-installed, and no disks were provided. I removed the hard drive from the laptop top per advice from a friend since the drive was NOT showing up as a boot option. When I put it in and restarted the system again booted to the BIOS screen and this time the HDD showed up as an option (still not able to start obviously). I happen to be at Staples and seen a Western Digital hard drive on clearance for $12 so I picked it up to try.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. I am sorry to labour the point


> When I put it in and restarted the system again booted to the BIOS screen *and this time the HDD showed up as an option (still not able to start obviously).*


do you mean you put in the hard drive purchased from Staples.?

2. When it boots to BIOS screen - do you mean it boots to what is known as POST screen Power on Self test. Returning the original hard drive and looking again at the boot options is there when NOT in CSM mode an option for Windows Boot Manager - if so that is the option you want

3. Is there any further model details other than K55A
and if you have not created the recovery disc as shown here
http://support.asus.com/Troubleshoo...3&s=386&os=&hashedid=K0x462Xrfr7kxIK4&no=1775

you may well have difficulties.

4. This has the indications of the possible use of some registry cleaner, make it go faster program - has such been installed please

5. I doubt if you will be successful but on the first screen, see if you can manage a boot using shift key + F8 to advanced boot options. That is hold shift key and keep tapping F8


----------



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

1, Yes i did. I bought the HDD to try it. It does show up on the BIOS screen but won't start the system. 
2. The BIOS screen if I have the name right is where I can set boot order and acroos the top it has Main Advanced Boot Security Save & Exit

3 ASUS K55A Intel core i5-3210M CPU 2.50 GHz
memory 4096 MB
4, Its my younger sons laptop so anything is possible!
5, F8 will only bring me to "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key


----------



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

I removed the HDD the system came with and replaced it with a new HDD and it was recognized in the Boot order. The original HDD did NOT show up in the Boot order! 
I'm only guessing but if I get a new OS disk and install, it should work? AS long as the original HDD was the problem!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

FIRST BEFORE you do anything else see this please and try F9 key as described
http://www.asus.com/support/Knowledge-Detail/3/386/K55A/C115A155-4CF4-457C-943D-A20CD64ADBD0/

If that fails to get you anywhere - this is on the original hard disk and as it is you say NOT even seen in BIOS please see below

1. I would doubt that it is going to be a failed hard drive, unless whilst it was running the laptop has received a jolt or has fallen.
Then it is quite possible that the read write head has crashed onto the platter
That is in simple terms the disc to which the data is written.

I think the best way forward is to 
1. Place that drive into an enclosure and connect it to another computer and see if by any chance it is recognised and you can see the data.
If it was just that the computer would not load windows, then it may be accountable to file corruption and it is quite possible that the disc would not be seen as a bootable device.
However as it is not recognised in BIOS - it would seem that is more than file corruption.

2. In the UEFI firmware system a computer must boot from a FAT partition containing the boot files
If that is corrupted then the computer will not see that disc as a bootable device
However the disc is still seen in the setup as a hard disk.

3. As you do not have any backup of the system nor have you made the recovery discs recommended from the link I sent you. IF that disc has failed by way of a crash as described, then I suspect the only way forward is to enquire from Asus for the purchase of Windows 8 re installation disc, stressing that you need to install to a new hard drive.

This although there will be a cost, will be far cheaper than buying Windows 8 with a licence as of course you are only from Asus buying the disc, as you have already paid for the licence.

4. If you are able to borrow a Windows 8 disc of the correct version that was on the laptop, then it may just be that it will install and activate, but I could not be certain of this.

5. I think I am correct in saying that you do not have a product key, as it is of course embedded in the firmware. When that firmware recognises the correct Windows 8 installation it should then activate online.

6. You need to install from the disc in UEFI mode, so you must revert back from CSM mode


----------



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

I tried placing the HDD in another system and that did the same thing! So I re-installed the new HDD, got a copy of a Windows OS and tried installing. That worked fine and the laptop has been working great since with no problems! 
Thank you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Pleased it has worked out for you even if at the loss of your data, unless you had a backup of course

2. If you mean


> I tried placing the HDD in another system and that did the same thing


as the OS drive, eg the drive to boot from, then there is still the chance that it was the file system
If you mean, as I suggested in an enclosure, or internally as a slave, then it does indeed seem it was the drive.

3. I would advise a full backup using the included programs with Windows 8, to an external drive, then should you face a similar situation you can restore to how it was at the time of the last backup, rather than starting again

4. Sorry for the late reply only just back online after Christmas.


----------



## BP2206 (Oct 6, 2006)

Not late at all! Thanks
I tried the drive in 2 laptops and it wouldn't show up as an option, so everything was lost. A backup was completed on the new drive! 
Again Thanks


----------

